# Kuhli loaches (Pangio kuhlii)



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm pretty certain I need a twelve step program by now. But everytime I go to the LFS to get tubifex, there is something new I really 'must' have. This time I bought 2 kuhli loaches for the 5 gallon heavily planted tank to go with my 3 dwarf spotted rasbora, 3 norman's lampeye killis, one juvi head and tail light tetra and a lemondrop bristlenose plec.

Is this too many fish for that small tank? The only one I can think of moving is the bristlenose, but its a male, and I'd be moving him in with my other male bristlenose in the cichlid tank with a higher ph. I've been toying with this idea for quite some time. What do you think? I run just a small sponge filter, but also have all my plants in the tank. Water params are still good. But its only been 24 hours.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Wowsers! Yeah..you're in that oversocked range...sry. Impulse buys...they get ya all the time don't they? I've been showing great restraint of late myself as the past couple of times I went to our LFS they have had hillstreams. Grrrrr....and I don't have a river tank setup.

As for kuhlii's....my personal fav (after the rays)! Love these guys. They should actually be kept in groups of 4+ and would greatly prefer a sand bed. Extremely active little buggers at night. You can get a small actinic light and turn it on when it's dark and you can enjoy them more.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

I think I've come up with a plan for the overstock issue in both my small tanks. I have a 12 gallon set up as a breeding tank for my N. Cylindricus cichlids who hide. I've had them for 4 years, and the tank looks empty. Since they do not breed, I can take them back to the LFS, lower the ph, and put my 'extras' in there. Good weekend project.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

I've read that 3 is a minimum. For now, the two I have are constantly together and out and about, no more available at the LFS. I intend to keep them in the small tank along with the lampeyes and dwarf spotted rasbora. If I get another kuhli, it would be an overstock situation again. 

Intend to put my bristlenose, my 2 tetras (gold neon and head and tail light), my two swamp darters and my dwarf chain loach in the bigger tank. The LFS is ordering me more gold neons, they'll arrive in a couple of weeks. If they get more head and tail light tetras in, I'll get more to keep him company as well. I've been thinking of also getting an angelfish to put in the 12 gallon as well. If it outgrows that tank, I'll take it back to the LFS. They're good about taking in overgrown fish. So that is my plan over the next couple of weeks. Sound good?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

fishfinder said:


> I've read that 3 is a minimum. For now, the two I have are constantly together and out and about, no more available at the LFS. I intend to keep them in the small tank along with the lampeyes and dwarf spotted rasbora. If I get another kuhli, it would be an overstock situation again.


The problem with this is...you're still way overstocked with that small 5g. Kuhli's are gonna need more room to roam. Not sure what else to tell ya on this one.



fishfinder said:


> Intend to put my bristlenose, my 2 tetras (gold neon and head and tail light), my two swamp darters and my dwarf chain loach in the bigger tank. The LFS is ordering me more gold neons, they'll arrive in a couple of weeks. If they get more head and tail light tetras in, I'll get more to keep him company as well. I've been thinking of also getting an angelfish to put in the 12 gallon as well. If it outgrows that tank, I'll take it back to the LFS. They're good about taking in overgrown fish. So that is my plan over the next couple of weeks. Sound good?


Alas no...an angle in a 12g??? *n1 That's bad...even if the angle is only quarter (.25 cent piece) size.

Sry again, but you just have too much fish and not enough tank.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Remember, my 5 gallon is a 'heavily' planted aquarium and has been running successfully at this stocking level for 2 years now. The fish I keep are tiny (under one inch) except for the bristlenose and now the two kuhli's. I figure the two kuhli's roughly have the same bioload as the bristlenose so the tank will run well if I remove the growing bristlenose and the juvie head and tail light tetra. But thank you for the advise. 

My Eclipse 12 gallon is a tall tank. An Angel wouldn't work forever, but I think it would work for a year or so. A larger tank wouldn't work in my small apartment so that is out of the question. The darters that I have are not a long lived species. In fact, many of the species I keep have only a one - two year anticipated lifespan. Some up to three years. So some overstocking issues become a moot point. I take very good care of my little guys, they are happy, well fed, healthy. My tanks do not suffer illnesses. My longer lived species live full lives, and on occasion I will take one back to the LFS for resale. My dwarf chain loach is over 5 years old now, life expectancy is 7 years tops. My N. Cylindricus are 4+ years, life expectancy is 12 + years, so they are still young.
My oldest betta is 4+ years now and doing very well. So, something is working for me and my fish. I'll have to decide what my 12 gallon looks like after I move some of the overstock in there and decide if I want to keep an angel for a while.


----------



## LauMooij (Jun 26, 2009)

what's a bioload?


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I have kept one Kuhli because all its siblings died off and it did okay temporarily until I got more. But it was nocturnal and rarely came out in the public arena. As soon as it got more company all was back to normal and they were all very active again. Now they all are active and happy day and night. I have 3 in one tank and 5 in the other and they do love that arrangement. (one tank is a 12 gallon and the other is a 25 gallon) The 12 gallon is shared with a betta and the 25 is shared with 5 medium sized adult cories (2 Sterba's and 3 Greens)

Rose


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Great to know that I can get a third Kuhli, move the bristlenose and have the same bioload. So far, water params are still at zero ppm. My system seems to be handling it well. I'll test often and increase the water changes until I can change to my other tank. Thank you everyone for the input.


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

I just bought 2 weather loaches for my tank. Do they need more company of there own kind or is 2 ok. 180 juwel rio


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Ta white devil, was thinking of another 2 in with them. The other 2 are giving me fantail tigerlilly a run for her money so fast they are


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

i had 1 kuhli loach for about a year with an upside down catfish and he would disapper for weeks then i would see him again


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but this looked like a good place to ask questions about Kuhli.

What is their temperature range? 

Will they eat Red Cherry Shrimp? Nuisance Snails? Celestial Pearl Danios?

Do they need a school or just a pair? If it's a school then how many is comfortable for the fish?

Thanks for any information :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

they are tropical temperature fish 75-85 is a good range high 70's they love

Yes they will eat the shrimp, yes and no on snails, danios no

they need a school, the more the merrier, in the wild they are in school of 100+ I have 6 now, getting 6 more, then after that I plan on ordering another 3 dozen.


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you for the reply!

So far so good. What's the yes/no on the snails. Is it the size of the snail that matters or how hungry the Loach is?

Oh, are they mostly nocturnal?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

it depends on alot of things, when I dont bottom feed the bottom feeders for a week or so they turn on the snails, natural habits of course but my kuhlis love a good snail or two every couple of days, its kinda funny when the shells get wedged on their heads then you got these gladiator looking eels flying every which way.

They are not nocturnal, very common myth, they hide during the day due to the light and predators, however once they learn they are safe in the day with the other fish they will be out swimming about.


I love em, I got blacks now but next GCCA SWAP I am going to get the 3 dozen banded kuhli's


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

You have been most helpful sir. I really appreciate it.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

My khuli's have never bothered any shrimp that they have been in with. They are the second most peacefull loach next to the Hillstreams. Should most definately be kept in groups of at least (4). Tank should be moderately to heavily planted and perferrably sand substrate. Temp should be in the upper 70s.

As for snails, I have heard some people claim they have their way with them, but like the shrimp, they have not touched a single pond snail in the tank.

They are nocturnal and are very active at night. To have better viewing of them, get yourself an actnic light and turn it on when the normal light goes out. They are a character to watch.


----------

